# Anyone use Budgie desktop environment?



## DrCR (Jun 16, 2020)

Anyone use Budgie? Just curious. I saw it mentioned it the Ubuntu 20.04 thread. It's similar to Cinnamon, albeit unlike now forked Cinnamon, Budgie is still a frontend on top of Gnome?


----------



## spectatorx (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm using ubuntu budgie since probably its first or second release when it wasn't official flavor yet. Next release after that one became official flavor. Yes, it is a heavily modified gnome. I love in it applets which are sort of plugins for DE extending its capabilities. If you want to know more i recommend you to visit official gitter where devs are online almost all the time and provide answers to many questions.


----------



## DrCR (Jun 17, 2020)

I'll do that, thanks


spectatorx said:


> If you want to know more i recommend you to visit official gitter where devs are online almost all the time and provide answers to many questions.


----------

